# Kohler or Briggs & Stratton



## Lead Poison (Apr 9, 2005)

Which is the better engine for a lawn tractor?

1. Kohler 
2. Briggs & Stratton


----------



## Eddy M. (Apr 11, 2005)

kohler but it has no pull start on mine


----------



## Perry Hayes (Apr 11, 2005)

They are both good engines.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Apr 11, 2005)

They are both good engines.  My call would be dependant upon the application.  Each has it own strengths, and pluses.  No vote from me.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a Kohler in a 1982 John Deere 212 lawn tractor. It has mowed and tilled 2 acres for 10years and continues to run now! It needs an overhaul (burns some oil)now after some dummy (ME!)let the carburator bolts get loose and not check them.

I think that the plug has only been changed once and never had points changed.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Apr 12, 2005)

Have a JD LT155 with a 15 HP Kohler. Have had it for 5+ years with no problems. Have about 250 hours on it. My choice is obvious between the two.


----------



## B Young (Apr 12, 2005)

I use a Craftsman with a 22.5 hp Kohler engine and its a HOSS.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 12, 2005)

I've got a snapper comet with briggs and stratton and a craftsman 20 hp with a cast iron kohler. Both can stand some hard tough jobs with ease. My mower mechanic loves the craftsman (even if it does eat belts when I cut tough knee high johnson grass fields). That mower has really impressed him with how it has held up over the years.


----------



## Lead Poison (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys and gals.

I ended up buying a new Craftsman DYT 4000 lawn tractor. It has a Kohler 19hp engine, solid cast iron axle, 4 gallon gas tank and a hydrostatic transmission.

It seems extremely well built, and from the sound of your replies, it should be a great lawn tractor. Thanks.


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 23, 2005)

I just bought the same tractor. DYT 4000 Kohler 19HP DOHC. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## TurkeyProof (Apr 23, 2005)

*good*

If you change the oil often,  keep a clean air filter  and use a good gas, they both are *great little motors*.


----------



## sirveyor (Apr 24, 2005)

We've got a 3.5hp B&S that was bought new in 1989. It's now sitting on it's 3rd Murray frame. The oil has been changed three times since I met my wife in 1990 and the spark plug is original. It has been weekly/bi-weekly (until last year)used on a 1/2 acre lot all it's life. And it will STILL fire up on it's second or thied pull! I cranked it and mowed with it yesterday. Fixin to pass it on to my stepdaughter as they just bought a house in Paulding Co. and don't have a mower yet.


----------



## 7401R (Jun 4, 2006)

I like them both, but I have most often opted for the Briggs because I have always had good service from them and if I have had to buy any parts, they are much less expensive than the Kohler. JMO

   7


----------



## SnapperG (Jun 9, 2006)

*i work  p/t at lowes in outdoor power equipment.*

Majority of people come in wanting b&s.  Of the in stock mowers we offer most all have b&s.  All the john deeres we carry have b&s, only one troybilt(mtd) has a kohler, the other two hav b&s.  Bolens(mtd) used a b&s.  Of the two husqvarna's that we carry the 48" had the b&s and the 42" sports the kohler.


----------



## pitbull (Jun 10, 2006)

We use these motors on a daily basis. Go with Kholer


----------



## jason308 (Jun 11, 2006)

I would have to go with the Kohler, I have owned both and used to work at a power equipment dealer who sold both. The Kohler has better lubrication and in my opinion will hold up longer than a Briggs. But you will pay more for them...


----------

